# 2nd quiz (crossword)



## David H (Aug 24, 2015)

------------------------------------------------------------------------

*The answers will appear here as they are solved.*


----------



## Redkite (Aug 24, 2015)

1. prepared
3. protestants


----------



## David H (Aug 24, 2015)

Redkite said:


> 1. prepared
> 3. protestants



'fraid not Redkite


----------



## David H (Aug 25, 2015)

I've added the first and last letter in each crossword solution.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2015)

4 - lacrimostity


----------



## David H (Aug 25, 2015)

Northerner said:


> 4 - lacrimostity



I'll give you that it's actually Lacrimatory

Well done Alan


----------



## Robin (Aug 25, 2015)

5. Eschevin


----------



## Robin (Aug 25, 2015)

3 Huguenotism?


----------



## Robin (Aug 25, 2015)

2. Something ending in odontalgia? Now I'm stuck.


----------



## Robin (Aug 25, 2015)

Oh no I'm not. 9. Glacious.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2015)

I've always been useless at crosswords, but my ex used to love them. I used to tell her, 'life for me without you would be like a Telegraph crossword - empty and meaningless!'


----------



## Robin (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm out of practice. I used to do the daily crossword avidly, but recently I've been seduced by Sudoku!


----------



## David H (Aug 25, 2015)

Robin said:


> 5. Eschevin



Well done Robin


----------



## David H (Aug 25, 2015)

Robin said:


> 3 Huguenotism?



Yes indeed robin


----------



## David H (Aug 25, 2015)

Robin said:


> 2. Something ending in odontalgia? Now I'm stuck.



Your correct now all you have to do is find the beginning of the word


----------



## David H (Aug 25, 2015)

Robin said:


> Oh no I'm not. 9. Glacious.



Well spotted Robin


----------



## David H (Aug 25, 2015)

Northerner said:


> I've always been useless at crosswords, but my ex used to love them. I used to tell her, 'life for me without you would be like a Telegraph crossword - empty and meaningless!'



Don't put yourself down - You got the first answer to the crossword


----------



## David H (Aug 25, 2015)

Robin said:


> I'm out of practice. I used to do the daily crossword avidly, but recently I've been seduced by Sudoku!



Well every other Monday you can put your crossword hat on!


----------



## David H (Aug 26, 2015)

I've added a few more letters now take a look.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 26, 2015)

8 - fettucine


----------



## Annette (Aug 26, 2015)

10D Peculation


----------



## Annette (Aug 26, 2015)

7A - There is a garment known as a dalmatic, so maybe Dalmatica?


----------



## David H (Aug 26, 2015)

Northerner said:


> 8 - fettucine



It is actually Festucine so I give it to you.

That's the second correct answer Alan you're losing the run of yourself LOL


----------



## David H (Aug 26, 2015)

Annette Anderson said:


> 10D Peculation



Well done Annette


----------



## David H (Aug 26, 2015)

Annette Anderson said:


> 7A - There is a garment known as a dalmatic, so maybe Dalmatica?



Well done Annette

Was just going to give clue

7 think of a dog 101

6 go to the top of the class for this one

2 a verb


----------



## David H (Aug 27, 2015)

*Answers Given*

Letters in Green are the missing ones.


----------

